# New coil for my Goblin mini lol :-p



## dwayne19420 (18/11/15)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stevape;) (18/11/15)

Now all you need is a car battery and a lt of juice and your sorted lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (18/11/15)

Weird...I found one of these "Goblin mini coils" ouside of VapeKing about 2 weeks ago 



Except this one is a parallel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/11/15)

But..but.. We all wants to know how she vapes, man !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JK! (19/11/15)

Where did you get that spring from?
I desperately need one of those!


----------



## dwayne19420 (19/11/15)

JK! said:


> Where did you get that spring from?
> I desperately need one of those!


Sell them at work return spring on a cat grader clutch pedal 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

